# Help me run F@H GPU client in XP



## hat (Dec 19, 2009)

My uncle offered to give F@H a shot on his secondary rig since I am giving a 9600GSO to him, but I remember back when I ran the GPU client on XP, it really lagged the system down. It slowed windows explorer and browsing the internet. I get this same effect on Windows 7 if I use a Basic (non-Aero) theme. How can I minimize this effect on my uncle's machine in an effort to get him to stick with it?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 19, 2009)

hat said:


> My uncle offered to give F@H a shot on his secondary rig since I am giving a 9600GSO to him, but I remember back when I ran the GPU client on XP, it really lagged the system down. It slowed windows explorer and browsing the internet. I get this same effect on Windows 7 if I use a Basic (non-Aero) theme. How can I minimize this effect on my uncle's machine in an effort to get him to stick with it?



Try setting the program's affinity to only one core. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 19, 2009)

Affinity to one core (the second would most likely be best), and set priority to either Low or Below Normal. Pretty much everything else windows sets to Normal, so F@H running at a Normal priority would fight for CPU use, and setting it anything higher will mean windows dedicates all its time to it, which lags your system to hell.


----------



## hat (Dec 19, 2009)

The affinity is already set to low and the affinity is already set to core 1. I didn't change anything, it just does that by default.

This is the *GPU[/i] client, not SMP. The GPU client doesn't rape the CPU's resources if you're using an Nvidia card (which I am)*


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 19, 2009)

You can also trying b.o.i.n.c. which is very easy to use.


----------



## hat (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not interested in running WCG on that computer. Only the F@H GPU client.


----------

